# Vinyl Floor Ripped From Slide



## bcamperlester (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone have their flooring rip up? We parked, leveled and put out the slides only to turn around and find a big rip by the front bedroom entryway.... I did look at the slide bottom corner where it did the damage and it does seem like it is bent toward the floor, Why now is it ripping, we have had the trailer for six months. Outback 312BH Any suggestion?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Knock on wood...we haven't had any problems with the flooring. I would be interested in seeing some photos so I know what to keep an eye out for. Is yours a 2012 or 2013? If you have only had it for a few months, it sounds like a trip back to the dealer for a warranty repair. Keep us updated on the repair status.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Any chance you walked on the corner of the slide floor when it was in or maybe stored a box of camping stuff on it when the slide was in?


----------



## bcamperlester (Aug 13, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Knock on wood...we haven't had any problems with the flooring. I would be interested in seeing some photos so I know what to keep an eye out for. Is yours a 2012 or 2013? If you have only had it for a few months, it sounds like a trip back to the dealer for a warranty repair. Keep us updated on the repair status.


Yes, here are the photos, we have had the camper since the spring, we purchased it in november 2012 and left it on the lot for the winter.
I am checking into an extended warranty now, so far the guy working on it says all will be covered. The dealer is in Jersey we are using an authorized repair person close to home, there are no dealers on long island who sell keystone... 
We are putting a call into keystone to complain on the constant repairs needed, every time we walk into the camper we find something else leaking or broken, very frustrating. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

someone stepped on it when the slide-out was in , the floor is just screwed to the side wall and on the in position the floor has no support till it in the slide out position !!! so no stepping on it when in !!!don't asks how i know this!!!


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

bcamperlester said:


> Knock on wood...we haven't had any problems with the flooring. I would be interested in seeing some photos so I know what to keep an eye out for. Is yours a 2012 or 2013? If you have only had it for a few months, it sounds like a trip back to the dealer for a warranty repair. Keep us updated on the repair status.


Yes, here are the photos, we have had the camper since the spring, we purchased it in november 2012 and left it on the lot for the winter.
I am checking into an extended warranty now, so far the guy working on it says all will be covered. The dealer is in Jersey we are using an authorized repair person close to home, there are no dealers on long island who sell keystone... 
We are putting a call into keystone to complain on the constant repairs needed, every time we walk into the camper we find something else leaking or broken, very frustrating. Hopefully next year will be better.
[/quote]

Good luck with your complaint to Keystone. I bought my camper in February and its been in for repairs 9x already for various problems. Just last weekend I had no heat and a leak somewhere in the waterpump box.
I asked Keystone to replace my camper and was told a blunt NO. I will most likely never buy a Keystone again. Good luck with yours.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

iflawdya said:


> Good luck with your complaint to Keystone. I bought my camper in February and its been in for repairs 9x already for various problems. Just last weekend I had no heat and a leak somewhere in the waterpump box.
> I asked Keystone to replace my camper and was told a blunt NO. I will most likely never buy a Keystone again. Good luck with yours.


Since most if not all of your issues have been cosmetic or third party (Power tongue jack) I am wondering how you can ask Keystone to replace the trailer. Yes it is frustrating but none of the issues you have posted about are anything but minor annoyances that should have been addressed after your PDI or as part of normal warranty service.

You haven't posted about the furnace issue, so is it still not functional or did it start working?

As for the OP it would be great if Keystone repairs it but it most likely will not get approved. High probability that the corner of the slide was stepped on when it was in and it pulled the screw out that then cut the vinyl.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Good luck with your complaint to Keystone. I bought my camper in February and its been in for repairs 9x already for various problems. Just last weekend I had no heat and a leak somewhere in the waterpump box.
> I asked Keystone to replace my camper and was told a blunt NO. I will most likely never buy a Keystone again. Good luck with yours.


Since most if not all of your issues have been cosmetic or third party (Power tongue jack) I am wondering how you can ask Keystone to replace the trailer. Yes it is frustrating but none of the issues you have posted about are anything but minor annoyances that should have been addressed after your PDI or as part of normal warranty service.

You haven't posted about the furnace issue, so is it still not functional or did it start working?

As for the OP it would be great if Keystone repairs it but it most likely will not get approved. High probability that the corner of the slide was stepped on when it was in and it pulled the screw out that then cut the vinyl.
[/quote]

Just because most of the multiple issues are cosmetic I dot understand why it's unfathomable to ask for a replacement. If I had bought a new car and had theses issues it would be covered under the lemon law. Considering I have been in several times for the same issues. We worked hard to save our money to buy a NEW camper and I dont feel I should just accept the fact there are issues with this unit. If it was built this poorly whats to come in a year when I have no warranty. The unit is at the dealer being repaired so I dont know if the furnace was fixed yet. It doesn't really matter now anyway because our season is over. Would have been nice to have it working when we had 3 small children and it was in the low 40s. I understand things are not going to be perfect but this is a little ridiculous. To me it's a little more than a minor annoyance.


----------



## rving4fun (Sep 24, 2011)

We had damage to our laminate floor by the couch near the bedroom entrance the first time we extended the slide after delivery of our 2012 312bh in September 2011 so we feel your pain and frustration. We took our camper back to the dealer and they were able to verify that there was carpet staples and screws under the slide which was classified as "construction debris" that caused our floor damage. Our floor was replaced under warranty. However our camper was at the dealer for almost 2 months while we dealt with the warranty issues. In the end we were happy with the work by our dealer. I hope you are able to get your floor/slide issue taken care of to your satisfaction. It is very discouraging to have such issues when you buy a new and expensive (in my humble opinion) camper.


----------

